# Because Bubbles Matter - Juice Reviews



## daniel craig (26/3/17)

The Two juices I would be reviewing today are Phat Fizz Cherry Pop and Apple Pop by Because Bubbles Matter.

I was pretty excited when I saw Sir Vape had a new addition to the 'Because Bubbles Matter' juice line. The thought of vaping a “Fizz Pop” flavour had me ready! If you visit vape stores, then chances are you have seen the BBM juice line. They’ve made quite a name for themselves and is one of Sir Vape’s bestselling juice lines. The ‘Because Bubbles Matter’ line doesn’t have a lot of juices, but each juice caters to some of the most popular candies which we have all grown to love. Back to the review.

*Packaging: *Phat Fizz easily has some of the best branding out there, from the design of the label, down to the bottling. The label design was done by one of SA’s best Graffiti artist which is why it looks so good. This kind of packaging can easily make Phat Fizz be passed on as an International juice. The juice is served in a 60ml Chubby Gorilla bottle with a child proof cap much like the trend recently with International juices. Phat Fizz is available in 0, 3 and 6mg nicotine strength and mixed at an 80VG/20PG ratio. This info is clearly marked on the well-designed, vibrant label.




*Phat Fizz - Cherry Pop (3mg)
Description (Cherry Pop): *A Cherry flavoured lollipop with that fizzy sherbet centre. Wild stuff!!!

Phat Fizz Cherry Pop is a Cherry candy flavoured vape with a delicious fizz pop twist.

On the inhale you get a delicious Cherry candy taste, similar to the golden oldie Cherry flavoured Fizz Pop lollipop which we all have been victims to at a young age.

On the exhale, the sherbet centre comes to life leaving behind memories of the mighty Fizz Pop on your taste buds.

The Cherry is very prominent on the inhale with a sweetness to it. On the exhale, the fizz of the sherbet centre comes forward and balances perfectly with the Cherry. 
This flavour isn’t very overpowering and leaves your taste buds wanting more. The Cherry definitely lingers on the tongue for a while making it almost impossible to put down after a drag! The flavours are very well balanced. Not too strong and not too weak, making it perfect as an All Day Vape. The one thing that I love about Cherry Pop is that it isn’t dry at all! It has a nice moist texture which doesn’t dry your mouth.

This juice is extremely smooth at 3mg with very little/no throat hit. For a juice of this nature, it’s perfect with no throat hit. 



*
Phat Fizz – Apple Pop (3mg)
Description (Apple Pop): *An Apple candy flavoured lollipop with that fizzy sherbet centre. Wild stuff!!!

Phat Fizz Apple Pop is an Apple candy flavoured vape with a fizzy twist to it.

On the inhale you get a delicious Apple candy taste, similar to the Apple flavoured, Fizz Pop lollipop which all our pocket money got spent on.

On the exhale, the sherbet centre comes forward to life leaving behind memories of the mighty Fizz Pop on your taste buds.

The Apple stands out on the inhale and is complimented with a sweetness to it. On the exhale, the fizzy sherbet centre comes forward and rounds off perfectly with the succulent Apple flavour.

The Apple note isn’t too strong and leaves your taste buds wanting more. The Apple definitely lingers on the tongue for a while making it almost impossible to put down! The flavours are very well balanced and complement each other perfectly. It isn’t too strong or too weak, making it perfect as an All Day Vape. Similar to Cherry Pop, Apple Pop is not dry at all! It has a nice moist texture which doesn’t dry your mouth and leaves the palate satisfied.

This juice is extremely smooth at 3mg with very little/no throat hit. For a juice of this nature, it’s perfect with no throat hit.




*Conclusion:*

Apple Pop and Cherry Pop taste exactly like the real deal if not, better! The only major difference between the two is its main profile. The Sir’s have nailed the main profiles of both juices so you can be sure to love either one at first drag. There are no nuances or negatives to it. If I have to be extremely critical, I would say the 80VG/20PG blend may not work best in some tanks. That said, with the 80VG/20PG ratio, you can be sure to blow those PHAT (Pretty Hot And Thick) Delicious Clouds!

Phat Fizz is officially my favourite local juice to date! I could vape either one of them all day and not get bored of the flavour. If you fell victim to the Mighty Fizz Pop, you can be sure to fall victim to Phat Fizz!!!





*Atomizers used:*

· Wotofo Lush Plus RDA with fused Clapton coils @ 50w

· Augvape Merlin RDTA with twisted Clapton coils @ 70w

· Wotofo Serpent Mini 25 standard Ni80 coils @ 35w

· Augvape Merlin Mini with Clapton coils @ 45w

*Wicking material: *Cotton Bacon V2

*Ratings:*
Both of these get an easy 10/10 for me  There's no way I can see these getting any better. The lollipop flavour profile has been mastered and made available in a vapeable form. It isn't very often that you find a juice you love but this stuff has been excellent and has become my favourite. Both of them are really good. If you have a sweet tooth like I do and love candy type flavours, this is exactly what your taste buds want

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/3/17)

Awesome review @daniel craig im gonna have to check this out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (26/3/17)

Great review @daniel craig and i certainly agree with your findings. Like it alot. 
Too pricey for me though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (26/3/17)

daniel craig said:


> The Two juices I would be reviewing today are Phat Fizz Cherry Pop and Apple Pop by Because Bubbles Matter.
> 
> I was pretty excited when I saw Sir Vape had a new addition to the 'Because Bubbles Matter' juice line. The thought of vaping a “Fizz Pop” flavour had me ready! If you visit vape stores, then chances are you have seen the BBM juice line. They’ve made quite a name for themselves and is one of Sir Vape’s bestselling juice lines. The ‘Because Bubbles Matter’ line doesn’t have a lot of juices, but each juice caters to some of the most popular candies which we have all grown to love. Back to the review.
> 
> ...


Awesome review! And the pics are just great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (26/3/17)

Cherry fizz pop is my new favourite flavour bought 3 bottles yesterday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/3/17)

Great review @daniel craig 
Thanks for sharing your findings. Sounds wonderful
I have renamed the thread title to conform to the convention being used in this subforum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (26/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Awesome review @daniel craig im gonna have to check this out!


You will not be disappointed at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (26/3/17)

Rafique said:


> Cherry fizz pop is my new favourite flavour bought 3 bottles yesterday


I love both. It's quite difficult for me to say which is better  This flavor became my favourite instantly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (26/3/17)

Silver said:


> Great review @daniel craig
> Thanks for sharing your findings. Sounds wonderful
> I have renamed the thread title to conform to the convention being used in this subforum


That is no problem at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (26/3/17)

daniel craig said:


> I love both. It's quite difficult for me to say which is better  This flavor became my favourite instantly!



Haven't tried the Apple, I'm picky with juices usually stick to specific fruits or deserts.

The cherry is the first flavour the reminds me of something

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (26/3/17)

Rafique said:


> Haven't tried the Apple, I'm picky with juices usually stick to specific fruits or deserts.
> 
> The cherry is the first flavour the reminds me of something


Exactly this. If you like Apple flavors then you go with the Apple but if you like Cherry then you go with Cherry. The texture etc is the same on both with just the main profile being different.


----------



## kev mac (27/3/17)

daniel craig said:


> The Two juices I would be reviewing today are Phat Fizz Cherry Pop and Apple Pop by Because Bubbles Matter.
> 
> I was pretty excited when I saw Sir Vape had a new addition to the 'Because Bubbles Matter' juice line. The thought of vaping a “Fizz Pop” flavour had me ready! If you visit vape stores, then chances are you have seen the BBM juice line. They’ve made quite a name for themselves and is one of Sir Vape’s bestselling juice lines. The ‘Because Bubbles Matter’ line doesn’t have a lot of juices, but each juice caters to some of the most popular candies which we have all grown to love. Back to the review.
> 
> ...


Good review Daniel,i'm more of a pastry savoury type lover but you had my mouth watering with the descriptions, I think this company owes you some royalties!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (27/3/17)

kev mac said:


> Good review Daniel,i'm more of a pastry savoury type lover but you had my mouth watering with the descriptions, I think this company owes you some royalties!


It's definitely worth a try if you have a sweet tooth or like candy flavors. For these hot summer days I tend to go for fruits rather than desserts and savoury type juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

